# Number of overseas doctors and nurses rising in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia still needs skilled doctors and nurses from overseas with the latest census figures showing that the number of overseas born doctors and nurses has increased in recent years. In 2011, more than half of GPs, some 56%, and just under half of specialists, 47%, were born overseas, up from 46% and 37% respectively in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Number of overseas doctors and nurses rising in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

